# Admiralty X-lighters Ww1



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Is there a definitive list available anywhere of the complete list and subsequent history of these remarkably long lived craft?
I have searched the forums but was overwhelmed by the response
so excuse me if I have missed it.
Thanks in advance.(Thumb)


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Bit of general data here if youv'e not already come accross it:
http://www.xlighter.org/


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks eddyw that link was new to me. Cheers!


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Try this http://www.clydemaritime.co.uk/x-lighters


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

(Read)A.D.FROST....Excellent link, just what the doctor ordered.Many thanks


----------

